# Anyone ever have weird run ins with human trafficking on the road? What's your story?



## Frodo (Feb 22, 2017)

Aside from a few obvious prostitutes, i've never really had many experiences running into 'human trafficking'. I was hanging out with a buddy a while ago though who rode freight (and settled down with his old lady) tell me about how one of their friends got hardcore addicted to drugs 5 or so years ago when she fell in love with some fucked up junky dude. they had do stop being friends once they started doing typical junky shit but stayed in touch over phone and facebook. long story short, while fucked up the two had a baby together. months after the birth the baby totally dissapeared from social media. they think its either dead or they sold it to traffickers for drug money. peeps are trying to track them down and the couple have been reported to police by family, but they are impossible to find. the case is currently in progress but its been making me think a lot about whats been going on around me on this off the grid lifestyle.

does anyone hear about shit like this? do you see stuff like this on the reg on the road, because honestly it would not surprise me. I feel a little guilty. I feel maybe i havent been paying close enough attention to the things around me.


----------



## spectacular (Feb 22, 2017)

That's really messed up...


----------



## briancray (Feb 22, 2017)

This is more on an overseas scale, but what you said is fucked up and honestly I would not be surprised if it's true. Human trafficking is a worldwide market, but more likely they are on the run for other reasons, maybe murder? Not sure. Drugs are different on everyone so I'm not gonna lump all junkies together.

When I was in Malaysia exploring an abandoned complex I came across a room that had a locked door through the frame so one could lock it from either side. There was a huge painted figure of a woman in a swimsuit with sunglasses and a purse plastered on the door. I never found out if it was just squatters or anything more, but my mind always wondered if I stumbled across some sort of human trafficking ring and the picture symbolized more than just a woman?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 22, 2017)

ide think it would be pretty hard for a junkie couple to get in touch with somebody who would be willing to buy a baby...maybe im underestimating junkies these days but human trafficking is a pretty fucking high risk thing that i wouldnt trust a junkie being anywhere near.

either way thats sketchy about the baby just kind of disappearing from social media, most people who have kids take thousands of pictures these days.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 22, 2017)

Maybe not "trafficking" per say, but I have been asked to be a prostitute a few times. And sometimes while I'm spanging, men will ask me to take off my shirt, or if I want to make some "real money". But I kinda just throw all that in with regular creepos out there.


----------



## SammyG (Feb 22, 2017)

Backpage is one of many sites full of human trafficking, the deep net and the silk road play a role as well.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 10, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> ide think it would be pretty hard for a junkie couple to get in touch with somebody who would be willing to buy a baby...maybe im underestimating junkies these days but human trafficking is a pretty fucking high risk thing that i wouldnt trust a junkie being anywhere near.
> 
> either way thats sketchy about the baby just kind of disappearing from social media, most people who have kids take thousands of pictures these days.



Never underestimate the dubiousness of a drug addict.


----------

